# binding router bits



## samrw (Jan 1, 2012)

Hello everyone, this is my 1st post. Have enjoyed reading this forum very much. My question is about router bits for guitar binding. I am building an electric guitar from a kit and just realized there is no binding. Companies that specialize in guitar parts are very expensive. All it is is a rabbeting bit with a bushing on it. But it has to match the size of binding you get or could ruin whole project. Anyone else ever ran across this before? Thanks for any help.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

STEWMAC.COM : Binding Router Bit Set

http://www.stewmac.com/shop/Tools/Binding_Router_Bit_Set.html?tab=Articles#details

http://www.stewmac.com/shop/Tools/Binding_Router_Bit_Set.html?tab=Pictures#details
==


----------

